# lawrance powering down



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

just got a lawrance hds 7 gen 2. it keeps powering down.... any sugestions!!!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

How did you wire it?

Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Most likely a low battery problem. Are you sure your battery has a full charge. Most modern units shut themselves off if not enough voltage is present to save running down your battery.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

called lawrance had to do a software update.. works great!!!!! bad a$$ unit!!! gona take awhile to figure it all out!!!!


----------

